# New Thermapen - BIG



## xxlt250rxx (Nov 14, 2009)

Just got my splash proof thermapen. My first. Did not expect it to be so big.


----------



## alx (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats...Outside of meat and smoker/wood possibly the most valuable tool in the game....


----------



## rickw (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice! I too was surprised on the size.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Nov 14, 2009)

I was too !


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have seen them in action and for some reason I still like my probe models. But then thats why they make chocolate ice cream because everyone don't like butter pecan.


----------



## rickw (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess I should have said "when mine arrived".


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice...


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 16, 2009)

These come in handy when you need to check 20 butts and don't want to stand there with the door to the smoker open as you wait for the temp to change or find out that your cord doesn't reach those ones in the back, etc.  

Just different tools that are better suited for different purposes.

BTW - the black model is the fastest and most accurate.


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 20, 2009)

I want to get one too.  I just now checked Amazon.com
They've got the black one, a red one for a few dollars more and the splash proof one for a few few dollars more.

What features set them apart, besides the last one seeminging to be water resist?


----------



## luvdatritip (Nov 20, 2009)

It does appear that you're getting something quite substantial for your money, doesn't it? I'm not so sure that the color has anything to do with the speed, since both the super-fast & the splash proof use the same K-type thermocouple.


----------



## xxlt250rxx (Nov 20, 2009)

You are correct, the color does not have anything to do with how it functions.

This is taken from Thermapen's website.



Originally, we manufactured the Thermapen in gray only. Later we added all the food-safety color-coding versions. Many people in the food industry use color coding to prevent cross contamination by dedicating tools to specific food products. That way, a knife, cutting board or thermometer that is used for say, raw poultry, won’t end up contaminating fresh vegetables like salad greens.
[size=-1]That was the reason we did multiple colors for the Thermapen. Of course most people buy a color variety simply according to personal preference. Even in commercial applications it seems most people buy colors so they can quickly tell who belongs to which Thermapen (blue is Fred’s, yellow is Cathy’s, etc…)[/size]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]In 2006 we added black and orange which aren’t even on the color coding system. If you have a color preference that we don’t make yet, email [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-2]Randy[/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1] and we’ll keep track of your vote.[/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]*Standard Color Code:*[/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Red = raw meat, raw beef and pork. [/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Blue = raw seafood[/size][/font]
[size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Y[/font][/size][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]ellow = raw poultry[/size][/font]
[size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Brown = cooked meats[/font][/size]
[size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Green = produce[/font][/size]
[size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]W[/font][/size][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]hite = dairy or bakery items[/size][/font]


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 20, 2009)

AHA!! now I understand!!! Thank you.


----------



## sancarlosmx (Nov 20, 2009)

Fatback Joe;382962 said:
			
		

> These come in handy when you need to check 20 butts
> 
> My doctor confirms this. Guess I will have to buy one.


----------



## blackened (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## blues brother (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't care what anybody says...the red thermopens are by far the fastest!


----------



## badfrog (Jan 14, 2010)

SanCarlosMX;385390 said:
			
		

> LMAO


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm going to assume you're kidding.

I just got a black one.  Says it's splash proof and "superfast"


----------

